# Bucks Player Rankings



## Markoishvili (Jul 21, 2003)

1.Ford
2.Kukoc
3.Thomas
4.D.Mason
5.Redd
6.Smith
7.A.Mason
8.Haislip
9.Skinner
10.Strickland
11.Caffey
12.Gadzuric
13.Jones
14.Santiago
15.Przybilla


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

1.D.Mason
2.Thomas
3.Ford
4.Redd
5.Kukoc
6.Smith
7.A.Mason
8.Haislip
9.Skinner
10.Strickland
11.Gadzuric
12.Caffey
13.Jones
14.Przybilla
15.Santiago


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

1. DMason
2. Redd
3. Thomas
4. Kukoc
5. Ford
6. Smith
7. Haislip
8. Gadsuric
9. Skinner
10. AMason
11. Pryssy
12. Strickland
13. Caffey
14. Jones
15. Santiago


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

1. Redd - If he was a starter, he would be awesome! He's young, athletic and shoots VERY well. His FG% and FT% are very impressive for a SG. He's efficient from the arc and had decent defensive skills shown by his spg. I like his upside (at this point), better than anyone else on the team.

2. Ford - a rookie but deserves to be placed atop based on summer performance. Should be able to run this team well with runners like Redd, Desmond, Haislip, and Skinner.

3. Kukoc - crafty veteran. Still very effective

4. Tim Thomas - overpaid and disappointing. Should do more than throw up treys. Maybe this will be his coming out year.

5. Desmond - great rebounder for his size. 

6. Haislip - if given minutes, could be better than Tim Thomas.

7. Joe Smith - needs heart! Could go higher if he would play more than 50 games a season!

8. Brian Skinner - love his hustle!

9. Gadzuric - very good rookie year

10. Damon Jones - good shooter.

11. Anthony Mason - good banger but on the decline as a player

12. Joe Przybilla - for the 9th pick, disappointing but could flourish this season b/c he's still pretty young

13. Strickland - no comment

14. Caffey - gets softer every year.

15. Santiago - ????


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Daniel Santiago ( PUR-USA )
1976 - center 

1998-1999 Varese Roosters ( Italy A1 ) 5.9 ppg , 3.4 rpg ; italian league champion
1999-2000 Varese Roosters ( Italy A1 ) 14.8 ppg , 8.2 rpg 
2000-2001 Phoenix Suns 3.1 ppg , 1.9 rpg
2001-2002 Phoenix Suns 2.7 ppg , 2.3 rpg
2002-2003 Virtus Rome ( Italy 1 ) 43 games 11.9 ppg, 7.8 rpg , 1.0 apg


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

1. Ford
2. Redd
3. Thomas
4. Kukoc
5. D. Mason
6. Haislip
7. Smith
8. A. Mason
9. Skinner
10. Strickland
11. Gadzuric
12. Caffey
13. Jones
14. Przybilla
15. Santiago


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

D-Mase
Redd
T.J Ford 
Thomas
Kukoc
Smith
A. Mason
Haislip
Skinner
Strickland
Gadzuric
Caffey
Jones
Przybilla
Santiago


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

desmond mason
michael redd
tim thomas 
t.j. ford
toni kukoc
marcus haislip
joe smith
brian skinner
anthony mason
erick strickland
dan gadzuric
damon jones
joel pryzybilla
jason caffey
daniel santiago


----------

